# Week 1 of usage



## BiggJon (Mar 14, 2006)

*Week 1 of data usage on the iPhone*

Well, it has been one week since I started to use the iPhone, and I have not been over using it, rather I'd say using it normally (whatever that would be). So I know that my Rogers plan is $30 = 6GB, but I also know that 6GB is not the same as unlimited (as in the states). So I created this post for others to respond to to share your usage data thus far.

So to get the usage info just: Settings -> General -> Usage, then add up the Cellular Network Data info.

Mine after one week totals 60.5MB, low I think?? Maybe I am wrong.

How about you?


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I mainly use my wireless signal from home so I've only used 13mb of my 6gb data plan so far. I've got a lot of catching up to do....

Makes me wish Rogers gave credit for unused data. Like, a thanks you for not clogging up the network. That or have a 400mb plan that costs 10 or 15 bux on top of the voice.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

BiggJon said:


> I also know that 6GB is not the same as unlimited (as in the states).


I've heard that unlimited in the states = 5GB. Might be wrong tho.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> I've heard that unlimited in the states = 5GB. Might be wrong tho.


You are not wrong -- AT&T has a soft cap of 5GB inn the iPhone unlimited plan!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm at 19.1mb on my gen 1, mind you I'm by wifi at work all day and at home... That's a lot of porn in the 3 block walk between the two...


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

6GB > Unlimited*






*Capped at 5GB

Our plan is actually BETTER than the "Unlimited" plan in the States.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

It's a "soft cap"
If you search certain forums you'll realize some lunatics have used upwards of 13GB and not even received a slap on the wrist.

As for me I'm at:

109 received 
2.2 sent

This baby makes me despise GO transit slightly less!


----------



## jaws01 (Nov 17, 2006)

One week of use and this is what I have logged on so far,

call time: 5 hours, 28 mins

cellular network data:
sent: 9.4 MB
received: 241 MB


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm only at 2MB uploaded and 11MB downloaded. It seems just about everywhere I use it has Wifi which it automatically uses instead of 3G anyways!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I am at my cottage using it daily to run my businesses...
Typing on it right now again. After three days of this I'm at about 35megs which is pretty awesome considering I've been letting family use it as well to check eBay and email. Last night I used it for a scrabble dictionary on hasbro.com

Data is data right? Doesn't matter if it's edge I'd 3g??? I hope


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I have Wi-Fi at home so most data surfing is on that as well but here is where I am after a week:

Sent 1.7MB
Received 8.7MB

I guess I don't win


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

I've done since monday:
sent 915KB
received 20.1 MB

I have wifi at home and at work.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

I was at ~66Mb combined data after 1 day of heavy usage. This morning when I looked however it now says 10MB. Not sure why it changed the number. I posted a thread discussing this. Not sure if anyone else has encountered the same thing.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

I've used about 35MB since last Friday


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

well, for those complaining about not getting a credit for lower usage - yikes!
Maybe you were the customer they were referring to when they unveiled the original plans. Heck, logic would then suggest Rogers might have actually been on to something?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

After a week I am at 45.4 mb received and 1.2 sent. I use it when I like, and usually forget to turn the wifi on when I get home. I have not used youtube at all, not sure how big those are to watch. But I have been using Google maps... well playing with it anyways as well as downloading from the app store. 6 gig seems pretty much like unlimited at this rate.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

now if you guys are using that low of an amount do you really need it? 

This is the reason i am going wifi only.


----------



## vlade (Nov 29, 2004)

Call time: 2 hours, 47 min.
Data: Sent 2.7 MB, Recieved: 15.4 MB

Pretty low, but then again I haven't been stuck anywhere without internet for awhile. So it might change.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Sent: 1.8MB
Received: 37.3MB
Call Time: 2 Hours, 18 minutes

If Rogers were to offer say 500MB for $10, I'd probably downgrade to that, since I think it would be difficult to go over even that in a month with heavy usage. A 1GB plan. Even say 1GB for $20/month would be enticing to me because I think even that would be hard to hit with my usage, but that's probably because I drive to work and I have WiFi at home and work.

It would seem that people went a bit overboard with rejecting Roger's original plans, especially when you consider they included visual voicemail which costs $8 extra to add to any other plan. My plan already includes enhanced voicemail so I wasn't going to pay an extra $8/month just for the visual aspects, as cool as I think it is. I just don't get enough voicemail to justify it.

But with 6GB, I know I can thoroughly abuse my data usage, just because I can.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

madgunde said:


> Sent: 1.8MB
> Received: 37.3MB
> Call Time: 2 Hours, 18 minutes
> 
> ...


if the offered 500mb for $10 i would GLADLY buy that, not $30 tho, just too much for a phone as i have stated before


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Interesting stats. I wasn't eligible for the 6 Gb offer (business account) although its a great deal. I feel the same for AYCE restaurants - I never eat my monies worth.... which is why those places stay in business.

My bet is that 750 Mb will do me. The problem is that they really catch you on roaming, especially data roaming. Be careful if you go to the States or anywhere else! Wifi only for web browsing and turn off push.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Interesting stats. I wasn't eligible for the 6 Gb offer (business account) although its a great deal. I feel the same for AYCE restaurants - I never eat my monies worth.... which is why those places stay in business.
> 
> My bet is that 750 Mb will do me. The problem is that they really catch you on roaming, especially data roaming. Be careful if you go to the States or anywhere else! Wifi only for web browsing and turn off push.


The iPhone's got you covered:

Settings-->General-->Network-->Data Roaming=OFF

Best to turn it off right away, that way you don't have to worry about forgetting when you go away. I can't remember if it's off by default or if I turned it off when I got my 3G a week ago.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm at the cottage at the moment, so I have been almost exclusively on WiFi... used EDGE (no 3G here!) the few times I have been in town, and am at the following:

Sent: 1.5MB
Received: 8.3MB

I am interested to see what my usage will be like after a real week back in the city... I could easily see myself doing nearly a 1GB a week... when I had the $18 value pack and unlimited data I was using close to 200MB a week and that was on EDGE...

Edit: I did a Restore mid-week, I just remembered, so, this is only for half the week...


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

My phone reset when the battery died (I wanted to kill the battery completly the first time)

Current is 35.1mb Rec and 1.8 Sent.

3.5 hours talk time (Should be more around 9 hours. 5-6 of those hours was with Rogers on Hold and dealing with issues with my plan)

If Rogers had any kind of decent damn coverage it would be a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Being a new to the iPhone I’ve been using it a lot! I’m at 22MB. What I have found out so far… no problems and it’s a great product from Apple! I have noticed that using the 3G network uses all the battery in one day (9hrs of use). So I have turn it off and now use the Edge network and my battery is now on day 2 and still 75% full.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Call Time: 1h20m

Data:
Sent: 4.9mb
Received: 84mb


Looks like the 400mb plan would've done me fine... But in the end I am paying less and getting the 6b, plus more talk minutes and MY5. It was a no-brainer, since there are no other data packages that would cost less than what I am paying.

If they had offered a 500mb or 400mb plan at $15-20 I would have done it for sure. But it's nice to know that I can go nuts on 3G and not worry about going over.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

1.4 MB Sent
1.8 MB Received 

I have access to Wi-Fi at home and at work. I felt like I was cheated by the sales guy at Costco. The guy told me i had to get the $30 data plan in order to purchase the iphone. 
I think i'm just going to pay the $100 cancel fee to get rid of the Data plan and cut my loses.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

105MB Recieved
16.1MB Sent

I'm actually very surprised at these numbers... one week of usage, times that by four, 484MB ---- could Elizabeth Hamilton have been right?!?! :lmao:

Nahhhh... it'll be skyrocketing into the GB's in September.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Gamalen said:


> 1.4 MB Sent
> 1.8 MB Received
> 
> I have access to Wi-Fi at home and at work. I felt like I was cheated by the sales guy at Costco. The guy told me i had to get the $30 data plan in order to purchase the iphone.
> I think i'm just going to pay the $100 cancel fee to get rid of the Data plan and cut my loses.


There shouldn't be any cancellation fee. There is no requirement to have a data plan with the iPhone and you can change plans whenever you want, as long as you keep some sort of voice plan. That being said, I believe I heard that in order to be eligible for the $199/299 price, you have to sign up for a minimum $30 service plan. But any basic voice plan with say visual voicemail and call display added on top should be well over $30, so you should be OK.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

dani190 said:


> now if you guys are using that low of an amount do you really need it?
> 
> This is the reason i am going wifi only.


Do I really need it? no of course not, there are many things I dont need. Its a luxury item I am willing to pay for. I like the luxury having have the internet wherever I go and also not having to think about my data usage. 6 gb data plan is pretty much unlimited for most people.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know whether or not the iPhone disables 3G when it is in range of a WiFi network, thus conserving battery? Or does it run both radio's? I noticed my battery life seems to be better than what people are reporting, but I'm in range of WiFi most of the day at work, so was thinking that may be a contributing factor.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Drizzx said:


> Does anyone know whether or not the iPhone disables 3G when it is in range of a WiFi network, thus conserving battery? Or does it run both radio's? I noticed my battery life seems to be better than what people are reporting, but I'm in range of WiFi most of the day at work, so was thinking that may be a contributing factor.


When iPhone is connected to a WiFi network, it isn't using the 3G or EDGE data services. Then again, when you're not sending/receiving any data, it's also not using the 3G or EDGE services either, unless you're making a phone call.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

uPhone said:


> 105MB Recieved
> 16.1MB Sent
> 
> I'm actually very surprised at these numbers... one week of usage, times that by four, 484MB ---- could Elizabeth Hamilton have been right?!?!


Of course, Lizzie Hamilton was right. They knew how much or how little people would use this thing. What was wrong was their prices. An unlimited data plan starts as $20 or $30 bucks in the USA, and it's double that here. With the dollar at around parity, there's no justification for that difference. Data is data, whether it's sent via 3G, Edge, WiFi, or ethernet cable. In the latter two cases, however, Rogers wouldn't have to pay a cent for data transmission because you're "plugging into a different circuit" as it were. You're off their grid.

This is why Rogers panicked at the last minute and capitulated on their outrageous rates, by offering 15 times the amount of data for half the price, although the data plan must still be tacked onto another plan, so the actual savings is debatable. But they knew if nobody purchased a data plan, which was a suggestion becoming evident on these boards, which they can read just as well as you, then they'd be screwed. The only way to turn a profit is to sell you a data plan, whether or not you really need one. If it makes it look like an incredible limited time special, all kind of people will buy into it. You did. 

But if you have a WiFi source around, which are sprouting up more and more, you can survive without 3G. Because it's called the iPhone 3G, people assume it's the 3G that is the important feature, for you would never want to use a product from His Royal Steveness "in a way in which it was not intended". That would be like ordering a vegetarian pizza with ground beef on top, or a Subway chicken ranch sub without the ranch. One time I wanted to order an Ultimate burger from Dairy Queen without the sauce, and the manager came out and explained that the Ultimate was a registered burger and you couldn't get it without the sauce, even though it was essentially the same as a double burger but cost less. 

So I went to McDonald's instead. Same principle here.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> One time I wanted to order an Ultimate burger from Dairy Queen without the sauce, and the manager came out and explained that the Ultimate was a registered burger and you couldn't get it without the sauce, even though it was essentially the same as a double burger but cost less.
> 
> So I went to McDonald's instead. Same principle here.


Now, are you sure that wasn't because the sauce was cooked into the frozen patty before it was shipped to Dairy Queen? Or were the employees just too lazy to make you a new one, without the sauce? :heybaby:


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> But if you have a WiFi source around, which are sprouting up more and more, you can survive without 3G. Because it's called the iPhone 3G, people assume it's the 3G that is the important feature, for you would never want to use a product from His Royal Steveness "in a way in which it was not intended". That would be like ordering a vegetarian pizza with ground beef on top, or a Subway chicken ranch sub without the ranch.


I only agree partially with your assessment. There are three big features that are pretty much useless without cellular data:

Visual voicemail
Push email, contacts, calendars and bookmarks
GPS enabled Google Maps
Sure, you don't need to use any of those to still get a lot of use and enjoyment out of an iPhone, but lets face it, without those three features, the iPhone's value is diminished somewhat.

I survived with a 10MB plan on my original unlocked iPhone for 11 months, but that was only by consciously avoiding using it's features when I didn't have WiFi access. I live and work in the suburbs, and I'll tell you right now, it's pretty hard to find an open free hotspot these days. More and more people are getting smart and securing their Wireless networks (as they should).

Having access to an always accessible connection that is worry free greatly increases the iPhone's value proposition. It's up to the individual to assess their needs and budget as well as the availability of open WiFi where they are likely to use it.


----------



## rezalution (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had it for 3 days and so far i've used 45 megs and thats mainly because of a few Youtube videos. Ifigure with 6GB you get about 200MB per day so I'm gonna step it up and get my money's worth cause at home I use the wifi.
Its definitly nice not to have to worry about the usage though cause 6GB seems to be alot.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I am 5MB sent and 60 received.

Lets remember that there are few apps out there now. You need to look at what apps you will be using in the coming days, months and years. I think that 6GB will be plenty.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Of course, Lizzie Hamilton was right. They knew how much or how little people would use this thing. What was wrong was their prices. An unlimited data plan starts as $20 or $30 bucks in the USA, and it's double that here. With the dollar at around parity, there's no justification for that difference. Data is data, whether it's sent via 3G, Edge, WiFi, or ethernet cable. In the latter two cases, however, Rogers wouldn't have to pay a cent for data transmission because you're "plugging into a different circuit" as it were. You're off their grid.


You also can't forget that most of these plans were designed to be just under what people would use so that they would get their monthly Rogering. 400MB is reasonable...but they know you'll probably use around 420 or so every now and then (probably more often than not). Someone on 750 will probably use a little over, etc, and either get hit for overages or pushed up a tier each time.

With this 6GB data plan, they lose that. As far as network infrastructure goes this won't even cost them peanuts because most people won't even break 500MB. But they will lose a lot of revenue in overages, since this is for all intents and purposes a flat rate data plan (unless you set up your phone to stream videos from a media server at max bandwidth most of the time, or jailbreak and tether or some other ridiculous use of the plan).


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*after a week - data ok but battery is a disapointment ...*

Usage: 

Sent 5,3 MB
Received 46,3 MB

Would expect this to go down as novelty wears off (also was out of town the first weekend so not using wifi). 


The main disappointment I have after the first week is battery life - I am down to 10%-20% by 5 p.m. Does not seem to matter if I have 3G vs. Edge - what is your experience on the battery life?


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sent: 3.8 MB

Received: 90.9 MB

I suppose I am on the higher end of the scale, I use the iPhone when I need it or am bored and I have Wifi turned off.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

PierreB said:


> Usage:
> 
> Sent 5,3 MB
> Received 46,3 MB
> ...


Yeah, the battery life could definitely be better. You can improve it by setting your email to check less often or manual only. WiFi is also more efficient than cell networks, so if you have WiFi access use it instead.

I also think the battery will get a bit better life after the first few charges and it's likely software updates will improve battery life as well as they improve the efficiency of the code to reduce CPU and network load.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

madgunde said:


> There shouldn't be any cancellation fee. There is no requirement to have a data plan with the iPhone and you can change plans whenever you want, as long as you keep some sort of voice plan. That being said, I believe I heard that in order to be eligible for the $199/299 price, you have to sign up for a minimum $30 service plan. But any basic voice plan with say visual voicemail and call display added on top should be well over $30, so you should be OK.


- The $30/6GB is on a 3 year contract only.
- To be eligible for the cheaper iPhone prices, you must get a voice plan OVER $30, which means at least $35.
- Adding extras does not count as part of the voice plan. You must purchase a $35 minimum voice plan, then add extras on top.


It's not so much the 400MB I was worried about with the iPhone plans, it was the lack of daytime minutes. The plan just didn't have enough in it to justify the $60 price tag... but now I'm paying $100/month for probably much more than I actually need.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

madgunde said:


> There shouldn't be any cancellation fee.


There is. From my contract:

*Additional Data Early Cancellation Fee*
In connection with your wireless data service, a Data Early Cancellation Fee (DECF) also applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of your plan's commitment term. The DECF is the great of (i) $25 or (ii) $5 per month remaining in your term, to a maximum of $100 (plus applicable taxes)...

Since the $30 plan required a 3-year commitment, it's $100 to cancel it.




> That being said, I believe I heard that in order to be eligible for the $199/299 price, you have to sign up for a minimum $30 service plan. But any basic voice plan with say visual voicemail and call display added on top should be well over $30, so you should be OK.


This is partially incorrect. You need to have a VOICE PLAN that is $30 or more in order to qualify for the $199/299 prices. Otherwise, the phones are $50 more @ $249/349.

My voice plan is only $20/month so I had to pay the $249. It does not matter which extras you get (visual voicemail, data, etc.), it is your voice plan that must be at least $30.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I was told that $30 voice plans don't qualify. They have to be _more_ than $30 which means the next one up is $35/month.. that's what I ended up with.


----------

